# Circuit City is doing yet another 4 free movies..



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

with purchase of the HD-A2 from 4/15-4/21... :holycow: 

Not only this but you get the 5 free movies in the mail from Toshiba :T 

Tomarrow would be a great time move on this with the new release of Smokin' Aces

~Bobby


----------

